# 32" 4k monitor on Intel UHD IGP



## mscp (Apr 2, 2021)

Is anyone running a 32"+ 4K monitor on integrated graphics (win 10)?


----------



## Pictus (Apr 2, 2021)

No, but if you If want to buy a new monitor, pay attention if it dos not use PWM for backlight dimming!
At least avoid the low frequency PWM models...
Why PWM is bad https://www.notebookcheck.net/Why-Pulse-Width-Modulation-PWM-is-such-a-headache.270240.0.html

The best review sites: (Check for PWM, flicker free probably means no PWM)

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/best/by-resolution/4k-ultra-hd-uhd
https://www.prad.de/test-kaufberatung/testberichte/test-monitore/
https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews.htm
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/


----------



## mscp (Apr 2, 2021)

I have the LG 32" 550UK one. It doesn't have it. Problem is, the monitor flickers from time to time (sometimes every 30 minutes/1hour). It's very upsetting. I've done everything I could (change cables, install drivers, ...) but none of it worked. It's not the monitor. There's something about the UHD that is bothering the reception. Not sure what.

I'm super close to just wipe out my C drive and perform a clean install --- but I've so much stuff...


----------



## Summa (Apr 2, 2021)

I hope this helps: Usually that i9 on your specs should be able to handle this, but according to the CPU specs it supports 4k 60Hz on the display port output only.









Intel® Core™ i9 Processors


Deliver fantastic entertainment and gaming, seamless 4K Ultra HD, and 360 video with latest Intel® Core™ i9 processors.




www.intel.co.uk


----------



## mscp (Apr 2, 2021)

Summa said:


> I hope this helps: Usually that i9 on your specs should be able to handle this, but according to the CPU specs it supports 4k 60Hz on the display port output only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I have my monitor connected via DP.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a Mac Mini 2018 that runs dual 32" 4k with Intel UHD 630.
Size of the monitor shouldn't matter anyway just the res, and the refresh rate.

It should be able to handle it.

Intel Integrated graphics is using system memory. Might be a setting in windows / bios that you can customize that?
I believe what you're experiencing might be from insufficient memory.

Another note:
Most LG monitors have an option for the Displayport version. See if there is a difference switching.
Here is mines:


----------



## Pictus (Apr 3, 2021)

Verify what task scheduler is running at the time of flickering.








Task Scheduler Viewer for Windows 11/ 10 / 7 / 8 / Vista


Simple tool for Windows 11/ 10 / 7 / 8 / Vista that displays in a single table the list of all tasks from the Task Scheduler of Windows.



www.nirsoft.net





And check the running processes








Process Explorer - Sysinternals


Find out what files, registry keys and other objects processes have open, which DLLs they have loaded, and more.



docs.microsoft.com


----------



## mscp (Apr 3, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I have a Mac Mini 2018 that runs dual 32" 4k with Intel UHD 630.
> Size of the monitor shouldn't matter anyway just the res, and the refresh rate.
> 
> It should be able to handle it.
> ...



Memory is fine. I have more than 32GB spare ram.

I'll keep digging for solutions. Thanks!


----------



## mscp (Apr 3, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Verify what task scheduler is running at the time of flickering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem that anything out of the ordinary is running.


----------



## mscp (Apr 3, 2021)

Here's one crazy thought. I've switched off XMP and RAM went back to 2133Mhz (from 3000Mhz). Let's see if that stabilizes things.


----------



## mscp (Apr 3, 2021)

Definitely not an XMP issue. Hehe.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 5, 2021)

How long is your DP cable? I had the same issue as you, and I changed cables, video cards, and monitors. Finally changed my 15' cable for a 12' and all problems went away. 

I like to keep my computers on the other side of the wall for noise reasons, but it seems that most new tech (DP, Thunderbolt 3) is trading speed for max cable length.


----------



## mscp (Apr 5, 2021)

synthetic said:


> How long is your DP cable? I had the same issue as you, and I changed cables, video cards, and monitors. Finally changed my 15' cable for a 12' and all problems went away.
> 
> I like to keep my computers on the other side of the wall for noise reasons, but it seems that most new tech (DP, Thunderbolt 3) is trading speed for max cable length.


I'm going to try a new cable...perhaps a stronger one that can handle 8k as well. The interesting thing is that the flickering occurs from time to time when I use up 64GB Ram or more out of the 128gb ram available --- in a dense Nuendo session. I'll replace the cable to check if that's it. I might reinstall everything if that doesn't work. If issue persists, I might switch my mobo.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 6, 2021)

I tried several 15' cables but a 12' cable was the solution. 15' was out of spec for 4k.


----------



## mscp (Apr 6, 2021)

I exchanged the cable to an 8k one and so far no flickering.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 6, 2021)

synthetic said:


> I tried several 15' cables but a 12' cable was the solution. 15' was out of spec for 4k.


Remember when you needed that expensive Gefen box (or a less expensive one you dug up, I seem to remember) to extend the DVD-D cable past 6'? 

My Displayport cable is 16' and my HDMI 25', but those are using a Radeon 560 rather than built-in video.

While I don't run either monitor at 4K resolution (too small), I can run both much higher simultaneously no problem.


----------



## mscp (Apr 6, 2021)

Flickering persists. I think it's my motherboard. I'm just going to have to deal with it because I really don't want to waste a PCIe slot on a graphics card.


----------



## mscp (Apr 7, 2021)

Interesting...I've installed the latest UHD 630 driver (the Windows DHC driver) and video playback is no longer possible on Cubase/Nuendo/Pro Tools. I had to roll it back to a previous driver. Does anyone know anything about it? Cheers.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 7, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Remember when you needed that expensive Gefen box (or a less expensive one you dug up, I seem to remember) to extend the DVD-D cable past 6'?
> 
> My Displayport cable is 16' and my HDMI 25', but those are using a Radeon 560 rather than built-in video.
> 
> While I don't run either monitor at 4K resolution (too small), I can run both much higher simultaneously no problem.


Oh yeah, I remember that thing. There are a ton of applications for running a long monitor cable, why is it so hard? I think I'm gonna need to get a glass optical repeater system to run Thunderbolt 3 nine feet. Whyyyyy


----------



## synthetic (Apr 7, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Flickering persists. I think it's my motherboard. I'm just going to have to deal with it because I really don't want to waste a PCIe slot on a graphics card.


Did you try a shorter cable? I had this exact problem and that was the solution.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2021)

synthetic said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that thing. There are a ton of applications for running a long monitor cable, why is it so hard? I think I'm gonna need to get a glass optical repeater system to run Thunderbolt 3 nine feet. Whyyyyy


I assume there are two things going on with monitors these days vs. 15 years ago. One is that the graphics processing has advanced since the old days of dual-link DVI - meaning two links, presumably each carrying half the signal. The 30" Cinema Display needed two cards or something when it first came out, if I remember right (I bought mine after that).

The other is that HDMI and Displayport were designed from the beginning to carry higher-res signals, since monitors are bigger now. I guess they have stronger electrical signals - although you can still run into problems with HDMI 1 vs. HDMI 2 cables.

Thunderbolt, no idea.


----------



## mscp (Apr 8, 2021)

I just purchased a low profile Radeon Pro card to replace my RX560 with.


----------



## mscp (Apr 30, 2021)

Weeks later...update.

Added a powerful RX6700 GPU. A lot of the annoying artifacts are gone, except the flickering

I've switched my monitor's PSU. Flicker persists.

Tomorrow I will install a new computer PSU to see if the old one is the ultimate culprit.

If that fails, new mobo and cpu. haha.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 1, 2021)

My old i5 PC, 8GB @ Win10 ran without problem with the CPU‘s GPU on an 4k display. Had no slowdowns or any vsti glitches in Cubase Pro or else, except FLStudio which seemed to need more gpu power to even move around elements of the gui.
Cubase ran like it should even with the integrated Intel GPU.

btw. I used the DP cable that came with the BenQ 4k. Worked until i broke it. Bought a normal priced replacement DP one without newest specs, never encountered anything unusual.


----------



## mscp (May 1, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> My old i5 PC, 8GB @ Win10 ran without problem with the CPU‘s GPU on an 4k display. Had no slowdowns or any vsti glitches in Cubase Pro or else, except FLStudio which seemed to need more gpu power to even move around elements of the gui.
> Cubase ran like it should even with the integrated Intel GPU.
> 
> btw. I used the DP cable that came with the BenQ 4k. Worked until i broke it. Bought a normal priced replacement DP one without newest specs, never encountered anything unusual.


Yeah. I think it's either my monitor (internal component issue) or my computer's PSU. I'm going to replace my PSU today since the one I have is already 4 years old. If that doesn't solve the issue, I'll just rule everything out and replace the monitor.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 1, 2021)

Aye, but no chance to try the screen on a different PC?
And your system to an other screen?

if the flickering appears after a certain time you can recreate,
maybe heat? 

The PSU, mhhh, never heard of one being a cause of flickering, could be if it’s too weak to power all components...but that wouldnt cause flickering you described.
But you said you got graphical artifacts with your old card, sooo...
apart from the not so uncommon Radeon driver problems which were often the cause (lately not so much anymore), maybe a board prob., or the slot itself. 

But maybe the flickering is just your mind, trying to simulate an excusion for buying shiny new stuff...mhhhmmm...


----------



## mscp (May 1, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Aye, but no chance to try the screen on a different PC?
> And your system to an other screen?



I did but it's an older PC... the flickering happens on that one too. I have a DELL 27" 4k and there aren't issues with that one...however...it's an IPS monitor, not a VA one.



Snoobydoobydoo said:


> But maybe the flickering is just your mind, trying to simulate an excusion for buying shiny new stuff...mhhhmmm...


I wish. haha. I'll just have to live with the flickering until it gets so bad that I need a monitor replacement. It's an LG 32UK550 VA panel.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 1, 2021)

Es 


Phil81 said:


> I did but it's an older PC... the flickering happens on that one too. I have a DELL 27" 4k and there aren't issues with that one...however...it's an IPS monitor, not a VA one.


Then why could the pcs components be the cause? Makes it pretty unlikely?! 

Umm…my IPS 4k BenQ has an adaptive color correction function that cant be turned off. But its not intended for graphic stuff,so i never bothered.
The panel tech itself shouldn’t cause that kind of flickering though.


----------



## mscp (May 1, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Es
> 
> Then why could the pcs components be the cause? Makes it pretty unlikely?!



True. I was bound to change my PSU anyway since the one I had was pretty old. 



Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Umm…my IPS 4k BenQ has an adaptive color correction function that cant be turned off. But its not intended for graphic stuff,so i never bothered.
> The panel tech itself shouldn’t cause that kind of flickering though.


My 27" IPS is ok, and has zero issues. The flickering occurs on my 32" 4k VA one (LG 32UK550). I've done several tests (turn freesync off, update drivers, change cables, replace the monitor's external power brick...). Nothing seems to fix the issue.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 1, 2021)

But have you tried turning it off and on again? 

Well btw. Before you make a clean OS+Everything, just make an image of your whole partitions and make a clean install. If issure persists at an early stage after installation, just revert to the image.


----------



## mscp (May 1, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> But have you tried turning it off and on again?


haha. 


Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Well btw. Before you make a clean OS+Everything, just make an image of your whole partitions and make a clean install. If issure persists at an early stage after installation, just revert to the image.


I probably won't since the flickering persists with a brand new OS install on the other machine as well. I'll probably end up just using this monitor of the damned until I have a major excuse to buy a new one. I'll definitely go IPS when the time comes.


----------

